# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  افضل منهجية لطلب علوم الشرع؟؟

## محب الهدى

السلام عليكم اخواني

أريد من الاخوة الدارسين والمتخصصين تقديم النصيحة لاخيكم - في افضل منهجية لطلب

1- علم الفقه 
2- علم اصول الفقه
3- الفقه المقارن
4- علم الحديث
5- علم العقيدة

مع العلم - انني ذو علم ودرست بعضا من الكتب في كل علم ولكن حقيقة لم اكمل منذ عشر سنوات وانا اريد الآن التأصيل العلمي الصحيح والميسر - اعني من غير كثرة الكتب والتفريعات - وليس منهج عام فقط.

فبماذا ترشدوني وتوجهوني لأنني قرأت كثيرا من النصائح ولكن لم اجد منها ما يشفي الغليل - لأن هذا يقرر منهج والاخر يقرر خلافه

فأنا لست مبتدئا جاهلا اعني من الصفر كما انني لست بطالب العلم ولكن اريد منهجية خاصة في الفقه..
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
أخي الحبيب في رايي لن تجد أفضل من المنهج الذي سطره الشيخ ذياب الغامدي حفظه الله في كتابه المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي فهو منهج سهل وميسر وفيه من الفوائد الكبيرة كثير.

----------


## محب الهدى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> أخي الحبيب في رايي لن تجد أفضل من المنهج الذي سطره الشيخ ذياب الغامدي حفظه الله في كتابه المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي فهو منهج سهل وميسر وفيه من الفوائد الكبيرة كثير.


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخانا عبد الرحمن

ولكن أين نجد هذا المنهج وعلى أي رابط بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي ابن عمر

يمكنك زيارة موقع معهد افاق وان شاء الله تجد ما تريد
http://www.afaqattaiseer.com/vb/index.php

----------


## محب الهدى

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على معونتك المباركة

وبانتظار لو يوجد من يزيدنا لأفضل السبل

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

> جزاك الله خيرا اخانا عبد الرحمن
> 
> 
> 
> ولكن أين نجد هذا المنهج وعلى أي رابط بارك الله فيك


تفضل اخي هذه الكتاب وإسمه "المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي " للشيخ ذياب الغامدي حفظه الله وقدم له الشيخ العلامة إبن جبرين رحمه الله وذكر فيه فوائد ودرر هامة جدا لكل طالب علم ووضع فيه منهج علمي في سنتين لدارسة العلوم الشرعية.
رزقني الله وإياك العلم النافع والعمل به.
هذا الرابط
http://islamlight.ccell.mobi/thiab/i...&limitstart=10

----------


## محب الهدى

> تفضل اخي هذه الكتاب وإسمه "المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي " للشيخ ذياب الغامدي حفظه الله وقدم له الشيخ العلامة إبن جبرين رحمه الله وذكر فيه فوائد ودرر هامة جدا لكل طالب علم ووضع فيه منهج علمي في سنتين لدارسة العلوم الشرعية.
> رزقني الله وإياك العلم النافع والعمل به.
> هذا الرابط
> http://islamlight.ccell.mobi/thiab/i...&limitstart=10


 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ومنهج موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

استمعت لمحاضرة للشيخ احمد الحازمي في هذا الموضوع ووجدتها جيد جدا فليحرص عليها تجدها في موقعه

----------


## محب الهدى

> استمعت لمحاضرة للشيخ احمد الحازمي في هذا الموضوع ووجدتها جيد جدا فليحرص عليها تجدها في موقعه


جزاك الله خيرا

 بالفعل هي محاضرة نافعة وطيبة جزى الله الشيخ خير الجزاء

ونرجوا المزيد من المنهجية الواضحة لو تيسر على نفس المنوال

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الأخ الكريم/ بودي مساعدتك
ولكن حبذا لو تذكر لي المذهب الفقهي الذي تعتمده
حتى يكون الجواب دقيقا بعض الشيء بإذن الله

----------


## محب الهدى

> الأخ الكريم/ بودي مساعدتك
> ولكن حبذا لو تذكر لي المذهب الفقهي الذي تعتمده
> حتى يكون الجواب دقيقا بعض الشيء بإذن الله


بارك الله فيك اخي

كنت احب المذهب الشافعي لترتيب مسائله وسهولة حفظها

ولكن بعدما استمعت لبعض شروح عمدة الفقه وادلته عدلت الى المذهب الحنبلي
وكنت اود المزيد من افضل الطرق لدراسته من البداية

----------


## محب الهدى

............

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الفاضل :
أنصحك بإقتناء كتاب العلم للعلامة الشيخ ابن عثيمين
فهو كتاب رائع و تجد فيه منهجية في طلب العلم ستستفيد منها كثيرا إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

*منهجية في طلب علم العقيدة و علم الحديث
مقتطف من كتاب العلم للعلامة الإمام ابن عثيمين
*
*
*
*كتب مختارة لطالب العلم**(1)* *أولاً: العقيدة:*
  1-          1- كتاب (( ثلاثة الأصول )).
  2-          2- كتاب (( القواعد الأربع))
  3-          3- كتاب (( كشف الشبهات ))
  4-          4- كتاب (( التوحيد ))
     وهذه الكتب الأربعة لشيخ الإسلام الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب – رحمه الله تعالي-:
  5-          5- كتاب  (( العقيدة الواسطية )) وتتضمن توحيد الأسماء والصفات، وهي من أحسن ما أٌلف في هذا الباب وهي جديرة بالقراءة والمراجعة. 
  6-          6- كتاب (( الحموية)).
  7-          7- كتاب (( التدمورية)) وهما رسالتان أوسع من (( الواسطية)). وهذه الكتب الثلاثة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله تعالي -.
  8-          8- كتاب (( العقيدة الطحاوية )) للشيخ أبي جعفر بن محمد الطحاوي. 
  9-          9- كتاب (( شرح العقيدة الحاوية )) لأبي الحسن علي بن أبي العز.
  10-     10- كتاب (( الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية)) جمع الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن قاسم – رحمه الله تعالي:-
  11-     11- كتاب (( الدرة المضية في عقيدة الفرقة المرضية )) لمحمد بن أحمد  السفاريني الحنبلي، وفيها بعض الإطلاقات التي تخالف مذهب السلف، كقوله:
وليس ربنا بجوهر ولا عرض          ولا جســـم تعالى في العلى
     لذلك لابد لطالب العلم أن يدرسها على شيخ ملم بالعقيدة السلفية لكي يبين ما فيها من الإطلاقات المخالفة لعقيدة السلف الصالح. 

*ثانيا: الحديث:*
  1-  1- *كتاب (( فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري))* لابن حجر العسقلاني  رحمه الله تعالى -:
  2-  2- *كتاب (( سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام))* للصنعاني، وكتابه جامع بين الحديث والفقه.
  3-  3- كتاب* (( نيل الأوطار شرح منتقى الأخبار ))*  للشوكاني .
  4-  4- كتاب (( عمدة الأحكام )) للمقدسي، وهو كتاب مختصر ، وعامة أحاديثه في الصحيحين فلا يحتاج إلى البحث عن صحتها. 
  5-  5- كتاب (( الأربعين النووية)) لأبي زكريا النووي – رحمه الله تعالى وهذا كتاب طيب؛ لأن فيه آداباً، ومنهجاً جيداً، وقواعد مفيدة جداً مثل حديث (( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه )) (1) فهذه قاعدة لو جعلتها هي الطريق الذي تمشي عليه لكانت كافية،

----------


## محب الهدى

> *منهجية في طلب علم العقيدة و علم الحديث*
> *مقتطف من كتاب العلم للعلامة الإمام ابن عثيمين*
> 
> 
> *كتب مختارة لطالب العلم**(1)*
> 
> *أولاً: العقيدة:*
> 1- 1- كتاب (( ثلاثة الأصول )).
> 2- 2- كتاب (( القواعد الأربع))
> ...


 جزيت خيرا واحسن الله اليك
افدتنا كثيرا بهذا المنهج والكتاب ورحم الله الشيخ..

----------


## بدرالسعد

استمع لأشرطة التأصيل العلمي
للشيخ احمد القرني


وحاول التواصل مع شيخ مربي يرشدك
فإن لم يكن فطالب علم جيد 
فالعلم بالمشافهة واللقاء ارسخ واختصار لطريق والله اعلم

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

هذه خطة لطلب العلم وهي قوية للشيخ حامد العلي وهاك الرابط:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13722

----------


## محب الهدى

> استمع لأشرطة التأصيل العلمي
> للشيخ احمد القرني
> 
> 
> وحاول التواصل مع شيخ مربي يرشدك
> فإن لم يكن فطالب علم جيد 
> فالعلم بالمشافهة واللقاء ارسخ واختصار لطريق والله اعلم


جزيت خيرا اخي ونعمت النصيحة هي فبوركت..

----------


## محب الهدى

> هذه خطة لطلب العلم وهي قوية للشيخ حامد العلي وهاك الرابط:
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13722


مجهود طيب ومنهج سديد ان شاء الله جزاك الله خيرا

----------

